# Pacifiers for ACPC



## 4n1m4lcr0551ngr0x (Jul 24, 2020)

Anyone want pacifiers in the game?


----------



## ludovica (Jul 25, 2020)

How can I get it?


----------



## 4n1m4lcr0551ngr0x (Jul 27, 2020)

ludovica said:


> How can I get it?


At the store of course, once pocket camp gives us the signal


----------

